
How to Resist the Self-Improvement Craze - oliverdamian
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mZCUdGoobfk
======
saycheese
Video-Description: The pace of modern life is accelerating, and the self-help
shelves are groaning with advice on how to keep up – and stay positive in the
process. But the demands of life in the fast lane come at a price: anxiety,
fatigue and depression are at an all-time high, and our social interactions
have become increasingly self-serving and opportunistic. Leading Danish
philosopher and psychologist Svend Brinkmann argues that we must not be afraid
to reject the self-help mantra. The secret to a happier life lies not in
finding your inner self, but in coming to terms with yourself in order to
coexist peacefully with others.

* Streamed live on Feb 23, 2017

By: Svend Brinkmann

Book: [https://www.amazon.com/Stand-Firm-Resisting-Self-
Improvement...](https://www.amazon.com/Stand-Firm-Resisting-Self-Improvement-
Craze/dp/1509514260/)

